# Washington D.C. Hotel Price Thread!



## Chase (Jan 7, 2006)

Just a quick poll to get an idea of what people are comfortable spending on a hotel per night in the D.C. area.

It would be great to get as many of us together as possible, so please let me know what you'd be comfortable paying if you are planning on going.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 7, 2006)

i voted 150 to 175 but would go up a little more but would like to stay under 200, but less is good


----------



## Wally (Jan 7, 2006)

I will be staying with my parents in Laurel MD, sorry they only have a tiny condo and even I will be sleeping on their couch but they do have several low budget hotels. Would me more than happy to drive people into the city every day to and from Laurel if you go with a higher price hotel and want a lower cost option.

Laurel has a Motel 6, a Knights Inn, and a Days Inn.


----------



## woodsac (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm in the less than 
Not because I'm cheap, because this is gonna be expensive. Trust me, I'd love to stay somewhere nice. It's been a while since we've got to do that. My wife, Sicily, will be coming with me. So I've gotta double everything! I'm already looking at around $500 just for tickets and three days of parking at the airport.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 8, 2006)

Same here: flight seems to be a special offer for &#8364; 900.- for the two of us together way there and back transatlantic, but we have to count in car rental, other stays overnight, food and all that... and we are the two of us, so unless these are prices for double, we'd have to have it all by two, as well... so I think I must vote for the "Less than..."


----------



## Chase (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm still trying to get more info on hotels. The really nice ones are around $160-200 per room, there are some others around $125 or so, and then there is something like a travelodge for about $90ish. These are all fairly close to the sights (being that I want to avoid having a car if at all possible), so walking should be easy to get to most of the points of interest.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 8, 2006)

So how to we be around town, i can not do alot of walk


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 8, 2006)

The hotel costs near the suitland expressway are reasonable as far as I remember.  They're on the southeastern part of town but not too far away.

Most of the stuff in DC is pretty centrally located so we should be okay, Jeff.  We just pick one end of all the stuff and check it out.  I'm sure we could get away with less walking than JT.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 8, 2006)

without the assistance of a personal driver or taxi, you aren't going to get around here easily unless you hook-up with a tour service....another reason i threw out the possibility of breaking into smaller groups. i will see what i can find out about them and post the results.

regarding hotels, $99 is literally a rathole here and located on the "wrong" side of town. the travel lodge is rated 2 stars. let me see what i can fnd out today and post that as well.

if you plan to vacation in dc, especially on this particular weekend, be prepared to *spend $* even in a group setting. otherwise, you will need to find accomodations in n.va or md.

edit: those of you coming alone may consider sharing rooms. that will cut your accomodation costs in half.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 8, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> without the assistance of a personal driver or taxi, you aren't going to get around here easily unless you hook-up with a tour service....another reason i threw out the possibility of breaking into smaller groups. i will see what i can find out about them and post the results.
> 
> regarding hotels, $99 is literally a rathole here and located on the "wrong" side of town. the travel lodge is rated 2 stars. let me see what i can fnd out today and post that as well.
> 
> ...




Why is this particular weekend expensive?

Cherry blossoms?  Spring break?


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 8, 2006)

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Why is this particular weekend expensive?
> 
> *Cherry blossoms*? Spring break?


 
  beautiful sight to see!


----------



## Calliope (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's some info I hope to be helpful. Here is a map of the DC area:  (I know it's big, but I wanted you to be able read some of the Landmarks, etc.)







I included where the Hyatt is above the capitol since Chase mentioned it as a possible hotel. Most of what you will probably see is in the National Mall area. Driving distance between the Capitol and the Lincoln Memorial is 2 miles. As you can see, there is a lot of walking involved. The museums are located in the Mall area. JonMikal and my recommendation for hotels is in the yellow box area - these hotels are closest to restaurants, pubs, etc.

There are also several places to see around the DC area not found in the mall, such as The Washington Cathedral which is about 5 miles outside of DC, The Arlington National Cemetary located across the Potomac in Virginia, etc. Georgetown is also a cool place to visit, especially for people like Chiller  who would like to see the famous stairs in the movie THE EXORCIST.

Hotels may be a little costly inside the DC area but you don't want to do too much driving into the DC area. It's extremely hard to find parking places and not the easiest city to drive around in... I had to learn that the hard way :er: . The Metro is an alternative to get pretty much anywhere you want to go in DC.


----------



## Chase (Jan 8, 2006)

That is excellent!

Hmmm, having a hotel more central sure would be nice...


----------



## terri (Jan 8, 2006)

So Linda, you are saying the Met is pretty easy to get on and off of, should we want to cover a little more ground?

I don't want anyone to feel dissuaded in coming for fear of long hiking about town. I think finding out about the public transportation is key, along with deciding on a *reasonably priced* hotel within reasonable walking distance to some key points of interest. 

It IS just a long weekend, so we need to try to make a collective "top 5" list of things to visit. I think we'd be wise not to try to pack too much in.  

For me, it's mainly the chance to get together, having fun in a great city together, take some pictures and enjoy everyone's company!


----------



## Calliope (Jan 8, 2006)

The Metro is an ideal means of travel for those who don't want to walk too much.  They have stations all over the place.  Click The Metro Link for more info.

(Sorry about all the links but I figure the websites could explain things better than I can.)


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 8, 2006)

I have a car, so that may help a bit


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 9, 2006)

I work in D.C. and spend about 70% of my life in D.C. and the best transpertation by far is metro and foot. Parking on weekdays like the 7th will be a impossible unless it's in the later evening when folks arrive and parking garages are scattered about D.C. but in my opinion, you would do much less walking metro when trying to walk in parking garages and then walking to your locations not to mention, many sight seeing location do not have ANY parking garage anywhere near them.

Hope this helps a bit.

Scott


----------



## jocose (Jan 13, 2006)

Like Joe, I have a car as well...Not only would I be willing to ferry folks too and from the airport, but if someone is staying out in MD I'd be happy to come get ya and bring you to the Metro (I live walking distance from the Takoma Metro station.

I'm a local, so I avail myself to the Forum.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 16, 2006)

Has anyone picked a hotel yet?


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 21, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Has anyone picked a hotel yet?


----------



## Corry (Jan 21, 2006)

I think we're looking at the Hyatt Regency...others are looking at other places, but that's where I and a few others would like to go.


----------



## errant_star (Jan 24, 2006)

Jury's Normandy Inn

http://washington.dc.hotelguide.net/data/h100217.htm

seems to be reasonable and within a ten minute walk to the metro ... definately doable 

just thought I'd share ... I know we're probably all doing the same thing right now


----------



## jocose (Jan 24, 2006)

errant_star said:
			
		

> Jury's Normandy Inn
> 
> http://washington.dc.hotelguide.net/data/h100217.htm
> 
> ...


 
I just called them.  They are located in Dupont Circle, but about a 5-10 minute walk uphill (easy hill, and I believe there is a starbucks on the way  ) from the Metro.  Dupont is a nice area.  Just my 2 cent's worth.


----------

